# Suspicious



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

My 3 babies have been on flint river for almost 2 months now, they are doing really well, the only thing is that I have to order it online! Anyways, I received my 2 bags for this month yesterday. I opened the bag and it was the wrong food! It had the correct label, but the food was a totally different shape a size! I opened the other bag, it was luckily the correct food but just a little bit darker. Does this seem suspicious to anyone? If they can make that kind of mistake- Im not sure i can trust the food







I called the company and they said that they have not changed the food contents or size- so this seems really strange to me. 

I am going to make a trip to the feed store and pick up some solid gold wee bits and eagle pack to see if they will eat those. I feel so bad changing the foods on them AGAIN but I cant help but feel a little suspicious that out of the small 2 bag shipment I got, one would contain the completely wrong contents.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We actually tried the Flint River food and Scooby didn't like it. Luckily we had them send us some sample packs before we actually considered buying the product in a bigger amount. I would certainly be wondering why you got something different especially if they say they haven't changed their product. I think you are probably wise to try to feed something that is readily available close to home so that if there is a problem you can take it back and show it to the vendor.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> My 3 babies have been on flint river for almost 2 months now, they are doing really well, the only thing is that I have to order it online! Anyways, I received my 2 bags for this month yesterday. I opened the bag and it was the wrong food! It had the correct label, but the food was a totally different shape a size! I opened the other bag, it was luckily the correct food but just a little bit darker. Does this seem suspicious to anyone? If they can make that kind of mistake- Im not sure i can trust the food
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow...were they not willing to send you another bag? Even if you had to ship back the bag you already opened???? GEEZ.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=125825
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imagine a company like that admitting to a mistake like that? How would they explain that, when they are supposed to be a cut above the rest of the foods? That would make me suspicous.

I did not see Flint Rivers ingredients to be that much better than Nutro Ultra holistic...it was almost the same but more expensive. I am waiting to switch to Innova.

With all the nutrition stuff I have read, I am now adding more "human" food to Max's diet. Today, I gave him ground cooked beef. Last night I scrambled and microwaved an organic brown egg for him. Just to be sure he is getting his nutrition.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> I thought this was so funny. We are having our first thunder and lightening; Belle is standing up barking and growling and our 118lb German Shepherd is trying to crawl under my bed and is terrified. Poor Guy! I just think it is hysterical how this little 6lb ball of fur thinks she can take on the whole world single handledly. She realy thinks she is a lioness I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Matilda is the same way, and Muffy just goes crazy, trying to get behind the toliet.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I know I've said it all before.. but I had problems with Flint River too. Tuffy did great with it at first but after a little while on it he got really sick. The problem with Flint River is that they have reps selling the food instead of the company selling it directly.. and frankly, some of the reps are shady.. you can even find reps selling the food on ebay. I had thought they drop shipped direct from the company but I found out that isn't always the case. The thing in the back of my mind was that maybe the food was past it's expiration date but since I bought it from a rep I wasn't really for sure and the bags didn't show an expiration date. At any rate, I've been ticked about it since then because it seemed like such a great food. I still think it's probably a good food but you have to be super picky about the rep you choose to buy it from. I made a complaint against the rep I bought the food from but never heard another thing about it. Oh well, the one thing I'm glad about is that I now can buy the stuff I feed him locally so no worrying about running out and having to re-order online.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=125852
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chulita has been in the transition process to Innova since this Monday. SHE REALLY SEEMS TO LIKE IT SO FAR. I think I don't really have much of a picky eater on my hands. She;s a little piggy. LOL


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Adria- I had no idea you tried flint river. Mine have been doing good on it, but its not worth it. I picked up both solid gold chicken and wee bits, so far they are liking the chicken so it will probably be that one. I like solid gold and i can get it the same time I get their nature's variety medallions. Im hoping that Maya's tear stains will stay ok, she was really tearing on chicken soup but once we took her off of that she has no stains anymore, so hopefully the solid gold will allow it to stay that way. I just feel so bad switching their food, but to me the flint river seems shady. I was getting it from flintriver.com, but that mistake to me is just too huge! So anyways, now its solid gold and hopefully will stay that way







My vet says with all the hollistic foods "its like comparing a mercedes with a bmw etc" so all the brands- innova, cal natural, prairie, merrick, solid gold, etc are all good you just have to choose one and stick to it. I was just really shocked that a random food was in the bag!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> Hi Adria- I had no idea you tried flint river. Mine have been doing good on it, but its not worth it. I picked up both solid gold chicken and wee bits, so far they are liking the chicken so it will probably be that one. I like solid gold and i can get it the same time I get their nature's variety medallions. Im hoping that Maya's tear stains will stay ok, she was really tearing on chicken soup but once we took her off of that she has no stains anymore, so hopefully the solid gold will allow it to stay that way. I just feel so bad switching their food, but to me the flint river seems shady. I was getting it from flintriver.com, but that mistake to me is just too huge! So anyways, now its solid gold and hopefully will stay that way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad they like the new food you have them on. You know, I totally forgot to mention, but Tuffy had terrible staining on Flint River. As soon as I took him off it, the staining started to disappear! That's another reason why I think they aren't being totally truthful about what's in the food. I was getting mine from flintriver.com too! I thought that was the company's site but they are just another rep selling the food. I'm still convinced my bag must have been past the expiration date. And don't feel bad about changing their food.. I bet they didn't even notice.







When I changed Tuffy & Pixie's food they thought they were getting special treats and practically inhaled their bowls.. but then again, they are little piglets and would eat anything I gave them. :lol:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

aww- which food are they on now?


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> aww- which food are they on now?[/B]


They are on Chicken Soup and Nutro Natural Choice Lamb & Rice Small Bites. They love them both. I've gotten flack for feeding them Nutro but it works great for them. They both have super shiny coats, don't have any dry skin and they aren't pooping 29 times a day anymore.







I was just giving them the Nutro exclusively but my sister's dog was doing really good on Chicken Soup so I started mixing the two and that seems to be the magic mix for them.


----------

